# Freddy finally caught by cops



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Freddy Krueger Look-Alike Arrested in Hollywood Stabbing 
Monday, May 22, 2006

LOS ANGELES — A man dressed as horror movie villain Freddy Krueger — all the way down to the knives on his gloved fingers — was arrested for allegedly stabbing a man on Hollywood Boulevard, authorities said Sunday. 

Police said the stabbing occurred about 7 p.m. Saturday, just down the street from the fabled Grauman's Chinese Theatre, where Hollywood stars have left their footprints in cement for decades.

Joseph Zachary, 25, was booked for investigation of assault with a deadly weapon, according to the Los Angeles Police Department.

Police said the stabbing occurred after Zachary got into an altercation with a 37-year-old Hollywood man whose name was not released.

People in the area are often dressed as characters from films, and officers said they arrived to find Zachary decked out as the villain from the "Nightmare on Elm Street" movies. Police said he was wearing a hat, wig and sweater and had a brown leather glove on his right hand that included 6-inch knives attached to four of its fingers


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Well I'll sleep better tonight... get it?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Yea...He's the real Freddy Krueger **snort** ..in his dreams!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I swear, people just keep getting stupider by the day.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

claymud said:


> Well I'll sleep better tonight... get it?


*lol .. that was so lame ​*


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

SuFiKitten77 said:


> *lol .. that was so lame ​*


but funny...lol


----------

